

Molecular Self Assembly on a Surface Moves from 2D to 3D - Jach
http://spectrum.ieee.org/nanoclast/semiconductors/nanotechnology/molecular-self-assembly-on-a-surface-moves-from-2d-to-3d

======
snow_mac
What's next, replicators?

